# AMAZING Author Websites by FAUSGA



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you have html templates available, that I could take and add my own text and book pages to?

I have a lot of books in my catalog, and I've been looking for templates that would allow me to present them to readers in an organized way.  Perhaps some kind of Silverlight (or similar) control where they can visually flip through them.


----------



## akmeek (Jan 5, 2013)

I think your work is very nice. Are these Wordpress templates?


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful samples.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

swolf said:


> Do you have html templates available, that I could take and add my own text and book pages to?
> 
> I have a lot of books in my catalog, and I've been looking for templates that would allow me to present them to readers in an organized way. Perhaps some kind of Silverlight (or similar) control where they can visually flip through them.


Hi Swolf!
I don't have HTML templates at the moment. Only custom templates upon request for the moment. I do know how to implement jQuery image sliders to display your book catalog.
any other question let me know!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

akmeek said:


> I think your work is very nice. Are these Wordpress templates?


Thanks! Yes, they are!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> Total noob question: if you build the site, do you offer instruction on how to update/use it? I have a site I built on GoDaddy for my 'other' job, but need an author website. GoDaddy was extremely hard to build. I hate it and never want to touch it again. I need something I can work with that's a bit easier.


Hey,
Yes, in my opinion an author website based in wordpress is the best and easiest way to manage your site. I can re-build it in wordpress and set it up in your current godaddy hosting. You simply login to a "dashboard" (control panel) where you can add new pages, new blog posts, etc...
My services include the complete website design and set up: installation in server, activation of wordpress theme, content integration (I add the pages content), and I offer support on how to manage things in wordpress... it's super easy and fun to handle.
Let me know if you have any other question! =)


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

KayBratt said:


> Amazingly beautiful samples.


Thanks!


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Would you give me some price ranges, please?

Both book cover design and web design.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

MarkP said:


> Would you give me some price ranges, please?
> 
> Both book cover design and web design.


Hey MarkP, 
I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I think many people are interested in prices of the web design, I know I am. (Starting from scratch). I checked your site but didn't find any.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

L.L. Akers said:


> I think many people are interested in prices of the web design, I know I am. (Starting from scratch). I checked your site but didn't find any.


I'd also like to see some upfront prices for the designing


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> I think many people are interested in prices of the web design, I know I am. (Starting from scratch). I checked your site but didn't find any.


L.L. Akers,
I'm going to think about packages so authors have different options according to their needs/budget. 
I'm affordable cause I'm starting out. The thing is that sometimes the prices vary depending on the features needed, number of pages, etc...
Meanwhile, feel free to contact me and I'll give you a quote according to what you need.
Thanks!
=)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Posting packages with rates and add-ons is a good idea. I seldom bother to contact someone about prices if I'm just browsing. I glance and see if they have a rate sheet to see if we're anywhere in the same ballpark. If there isn't one, I usually move on.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

Agreed, it would be great to see a list of prices. Nice work!


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for PMing me.

Your prices seem very competitive.

Did I miss seeing your name on your website?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

MarkP said:


> Thanks for PMing me.
> 
> Your prices seem very competitive.
> 
> Did I miss seeing your name on your website?


Cool Mark! My name is actually FAUS


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> That explains your website name, then. LOL.
> 
> Did you get a chance to look at mine? I'd like the normal bells and whistles and a cleaner look. annchristy.com is the one that I'd like work on.


I did! I sent you a PM!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been working on my new website over the past few days and I'm just about to start breaking [expletive]. Wish I had some spare coins


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey AnnChristy --

If you decide to go with Faus let us know.

I'd love to see the before and after.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am interested too! can you please PM pricing info to me as well? 
thx!


----------



## KellyC (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm interested. Could you please PM me some prices?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Pamela,
I just sent you a PM.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> I promised to update this thread with how it has been working with Faus on the new site.
> 
> I've got to say I'm super impressed. We're not complete yet but he is super responsive, incredibly patient and very creative. If you'd like to see the site in progress...almost complete...here it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ann for the great review! I appreciate it a lot! =)


----------



## Marcella (Mar 22, 2013)

Faus,

I love your web designs.  I'm interested in upgrading my current site: www.marcellaspencer.com

Can you pm me a quote?

Thanks!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Marcella said:


> Faus,
> 
> I love your web designs. I'm interested in upgrading my current site: www.marcellaspencer.com
> 
> ...


Hi Marcella!
I just sent you a PM and also I replied your e-mail.
=)

---

new portfolio item!


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Faus, your work looks really nice, but is there a reason you do everything by quotes instead of giving ballpark rates on specific services? I make it a point not to work with vendors who insist on giving quotes, simply because I need to know roughly what a service costs before I make personal contact with that vendor. I don't like the idea of wasting anyone's time, mine or the vendor's, so if I can see that someone's services are within my budget parameters, it makes it more likely I would seek more information. I suspect a lot of people are that way.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

LeeBee said:


> Faus, your work looks really nice, but is there a reason you do everything by quotes instead of giving ballpark rates on specific services? I make it a point not to work with vendors who insist on giving quotes, simply because I need to know roughly what a service costs before I make personal contact with that vendor. I don't like the idea of wasting anyone's time, mine or the vendor's, so if I can see that someone's services are within my budget parameters, it makes it more likely I would seek more information. I suspect a lot of people are that way.


I'm creating new packages and reviewing the existing ones at the moment. thanks!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys!
I updated the portfolio in page #1! I hope you like the design. Thanks Tyler for hiring me! =)

*twpiperbrook.com* & blospot template: http://twpiperbrook.blogspot.com/


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

nice!!  been anxious to see these completed projects!!


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Faus did an excellent job!  He was super responsive and open to ideas, and I highly recommend him!


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm potentially interested, too, but would like to see some sample price-ranges quoted in the thread, please.

I notice that so far, whenever anyone's asked about pricing, you tell them to expect a private message from you, but for myself I feel more comfortable doing business with service-providers who are willing to state their prices openly, please.

I see that on your site, you list a kind of WordPress-based "package" you can put together, and you explain exactly what the service comprises, with 15 little bullet-points listing it all: it must be possible to quote approximate prices for this service, surely? But there are none on your site and none in the thread, which is a little concerning. Not trying to complain about that, but at the same time, as a potential customer the lack of open prices is putting me off.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Anne Frasier/Theresa Weir said:


> nice!! been anxious to see these completed projects!!


thanks for your comment, Anne!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

TPiperbrook said:


> Faus did an excellent job! He was super responsive and open to ideas, and I highly recommend him!


It's been a pleasure to work for you, Tyler!! =) 
THANKS!!!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> I'm potentially interested, too, but would like to see some sample price-ranges quoted in the thread, please.
> 
> I notice that so far, whenever anyone's asked about pricing, you tell them to expect a private message from you, but for myself I feel more comfortable doing business with service-providers who are willing to state their prices openly, please.
> 
> I see that on your site, you list a kind of WordPress-based "package" you can put together, and you explain exactly what the service comprises, with 15 little bullet-points listing it all: it must be possible to quote approximate prices for this service, surely? But there are none on your site and none in the thread, which is a little concerning. Not trying to complain about that, but at the same time, as a potential customer the lack of open prices is putting me off.


Hi Zoe,

I totally get what you mean when you expect to see the actual prices. I'm currently working on creating more packages and I'll post them here. I want to offer other things like hosting and domain management services, etc and I really want to provide more options and a good price range.

I apologize to all members that feel off by the fact I didn't post the prices yet! I promise I will!!! Sorry that it's taking a while.


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, noted. Thank you.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Guys, I just wanted to let you know I've added a new author website design for Craig Andrews!
It's been a pleasure working for him and I think it turned out pretty cool =)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,180434.msg2540412.html#msg2540412

URL: http://www.craigandrewsauthor.com/


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I meant to do this earlier, but I wanted to tell you that if you have any reservations about working with Faus, you don't need to worry about them. I contacted him in early April about helping me build a basic website that I could build onto as my career grew, and about a month later the site was done. But what I really appreciated about working with him wasn't just how fast the process went, but how helpful he was through it. Like I told him, I know next to nothing about webdesign or even the process of how to get a website hosted or buy a domain name. But through it all, he was there to answer my questions, give me tutorials, and just walk me through the process on the rudimentary level I needed. Similarly, we all want to work with people who consider themselves collaborators, and that's what I'd call Faus. He took the information I gave him (color schemes, themes, other book/movie comparisons, etc.) and made it his own, but as the ultimate decision maker, if there was something I didn't like, he'd fix it. And did I mention he was fast?  He had the home page up and was looking for feedback a week after our initial discussion, then the following week we had another couple pages, and by the third it was pretty much done--all that was left was digging through the details.

So, I guess in short, what I'm saying is that Faus does good work, he does it fast, he has excellent customer service, and he's a collaborator. I'd definitely recommend working with him, and look forward to doing so in the future as my website needs grow.

http://www.craigandrewsauthor.com/

-Craig


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

Hello, could you PM me a price list please


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Craig Andrews said:


> Hey guys, I meant to do this earlier, but I wanted to tell you that if you have any reservations about working with Faus, you don't need to worry about them. I contacted him in early April about helping me build a basic website that I could build onto as my career grew, and about a month later the site was done. But what I really appreciated about working with him wasn't just how fast the process went, but how helpful he was through it. Like I told him, I know next to nothing about webdesign or even the process of how to get a website hosted or buy a domain name. But through it all, he was there to answer my questions, give me tutorials, and just walk me through the process on the rudimentary level I needed. Similarly, we all want to work with people who consider themselves collaborators, and that's what I'd call Faus. He took the information I gave him (color schemes, themes, other book/movie comparisons, etc.) and made it his own, but as the ultimate decision maker, if there was something I didn't like, he'd fix it. And did I mention he was fast?  He had the home page up and was looking for feedback a week after our initial discussion, then the following week we had another couple pages, and by the third it was pretty much done--all that was left was digging through the details.
> 
> So, I guess in short, what I'm saying is that Faus does good work, he does it fast, he has excellent customer service, and he's a collaborator. I'd definitely recommend working with him, and look forward to doing so in the future as my website needs grow.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this awesome review, Craig! I appreciate it!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys! I've updated the portoflio on the 1st page.

2 New onliners, I hope you like the designs =)

*chuckwaldron.com*









*patricefitzgerald.com/*


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I've updated my website with new designs!

http://www.fausga.com/author-website-design/

=)


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Several people have asked for ballpark prices. This would include me. Is there some reason you won't post them? Your work looks really nice but I'd like to know approx how much you charge and what's included like so many other designers do on their websites.

Thanks.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

John Ellsworth said:


> Several people have asked for ballpark prices. This would include me. Is there some reason you won't post them? Your work looks really nice but I'd like to know approx how much you charge and what's included like so many other designers do on their websites.
> 
> Thanks.


John, I've udpated the 1st post with the price. Thanks for your interest!!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

exkitteh said:


> Would also like to know rough prices. I think everyone on this board understands that any price stated would be subject to change especially with different features etc, so please don't be shy in giving us all a rough idea of what to expect. Cheers


hey exkitteh,
I posted the prices in the 1st post! =) thanks for your interest!! 
any question please let me know!!


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

I just contacted you via the contact form on your site. I think your work looks lovely!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

georgette said:


> I just contacted you via the contact form on your site. I think your work looks lovely!


thanks for your inquiry!
I sent you an e-mail..


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking good! Guys, when he's done the redesign, I'll be happy to link to it!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

georgette said:


> Looking good! Guys, when he's done the redesign, I'll be happy to link to it!


Thanks, Georgette!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

So there's a new onliner!

Thanks m.a. petterson , I'm happy with what we've done with his site! 

MAPETTERSON.COM


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

And the crowd goes wild!

Such thunderous applause!

Such deafening cheers!

Now they're leaping to their feet for a standing ovation!!!

And all for MY NEW WEBSITE!

Thanks for a great job and a great price, Faus. I'm looking forward to working with you on my other sites.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

m p said:


> And the crowd goes wild!
> 
> Such thunderous applause!
> 
> ...


mark, thanks for the kind words! haha
I can't wait to start with your other sites =) =)


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a new author website design for Georgette St. Clair:

http://georgettewrites.com/


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I do love my gorgeous new website!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

georgette said:


> Yes, I do love my gorgeous new website!


I'm very very glad you like it =)
thanks!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

check out the brand new author web design for C.A. Mason!

I hope you like it =)

http://www.authorcamason.com/


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Update!

New author websites for Adam Moon & Dorothy Tinker!

Check them out:

moonwrites.com










balanceofseven.com










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Author Website!

*samuelperalta.org*


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

I added 2 new portfolio items and check out the new PRICING (in the 1st page)!!!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a new portfolio item for a non-fiction book.

I hope you guys like it! and Don't forget to check out the new PACKAGES I'm offering.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice work.  

Just wondering if you offer Blogger layout websites?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow I haven't updated this thread for a while...

here's a new portfolio item I've finished for author Cheryl Douglas

For pricing & more work go here --> http://www.fausga.com/


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

-alex- said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Just wondering if you offer Blogger layout websites?


Hey alex, 
I'm sorry for some reason I didn't get the notification of your message on my e-mail.
Yes, I do create blogger layouts as well. =)


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I've just had my website redesigned by Faus and he did a great job. I found him very patient and he understands that we're not all geeks. He explained how to do things like change my four top sliders in simple terms. Good job, as that's the sort of thing that has me go: 'Eek'!

I wanted something different from the usual more dramatic-looking sites. Something that speaks about my mystery series' main character, and as my DI Joe Rafferty is always swilling tea I decided on the mug of spilled tea at the top with one of my series tag lines written on it - a bit of a challenge, but Faus rose to it.

I found his prices very reasonable.

Here's my website link if you want to take a look: http://geraldineevansbooks.com


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

hardnutt said:


> I've just had my website redesigned by Faus and he did a great job. I found him very patient and he understands that we're not all geeks. He explained how to do things like change my four top sliders in simple terms. Good job, as that's the sort of thing that has me go: 'Eek'!
> 
> I wanted something different from the usual more dramatic-looking sites. Something that speaks about my mystery series' main character, and as my DI Joe Rafferty is always swilling tea I decided on the mug of spilled tea at the top with one of my series tag lines written on it - a bit of a challenge, but Faus rose to it.
> 
> ...


Geraldine!
Thanks a lot for that review!!! I appreciate it!!! 
I'm very glad you like your website =)


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

oakwood said:


> Been looking through the samples.
> 
> I might be mistaken, but seems like not a single one is responsive?


Hi oakwood,
It's true most of them are not responsive, and that's because I've started to fully offer this feature just a month ago aprox. 
I can send some links to you if you're interested.
=)


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

What does "responsive" mean? 
(I probably don't need it if I've never heard of it, but I'm curious.)

Faus, I sent you an inquiry via your website. I desperately need a pro to fix my clunky, homemade wordpress site. I'll PM you here as well.

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

new portfolio item:

"Melissa Edwards" Author Website Design:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Portfolio Item:

http://dgroat.com/


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

edit: item removed.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Author Website Design for Aubre Delayne, check it out :


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Author Website Design for EFTHALIA!


----------



## Deborahsmith author (Jul 23, 2013)

Faus--since I canceled our contract halfway through--after waiting for many weeks without my project being completed--and I never got an activated version of the design you created, would you please remove my website from your advertising portfolio?

Thanks. Deborah Smith
*CLICK THE THUMBNAILS TO ENLARGE!*

                       

*PRICING*










*CONTACT ME NOW!*

Read Client Testimonials Here[/center]
[/quote]


----------



## Deborahsmith author (Jul 23, 2013)

FAUSGA said:


> New portfolio item!!


Faus you never delivered this design to me and I canceled our contract after waiting weeks for you to finish the project. Please remove it from your advertising. I do not endorse your service. Thanks. Deborah Smith.


----------



## Deborahsmith author (Jul 23, 2013)

Faus--It's surprising to see my website design in your portfolio, since I canceled our contract for non-delivery. Please remove the design from your advertising. I do not endorse your work.

Deborah Smith


----------



## Deborahsmith author (Jul 23, 2013)

http://deborahsmithblog.com/

This is my blog site both before and after I hired Faus to re-design it. As you can see, the design in his portfolio was never completed and activated.

Faus, remove that design from your portfolio immediately. It constitutes an implied endorsement from me, and I do not endorse your work.

Deborah Smith


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Deborahsmith author said:


> http://deborahsmithblog.com/
> 
> This is my blog site both before and after I hired Faus to re-design it. As you can see, the design in his portfolio was never completed and activated.
> 
> ...


Deborah!

I apologize I posted the design in my thread, it has been removed already.

What happened with you is very very unfortunate cause the design was completed in time, the problem was that I never got the correct web-hosting password so I could upload the live version and that's why it took so long... 

You are probably the only customer I've left unsatisfied and I feel very VERY bad about it!!!

I've sent you a PM please let me know!

Faus.


----------



## RachelSilbes (Apr 28, 2015)

Deborahsmith author said:


> http://deborahsmithblog.com/
> 
> This is my blog site both before and after I hired Faus to re-design it. As you can see, the design in his portfolio was never completed and activated.
> 
> ...


Deborah as a web designer myself I can say that websites take time to code and work out. It usually takes about 3 months for everything to get finished on my end. The internet is finicky and things happen that we can't control. Timelines don't always go as planned and everyone needs to be aware of that possibility. I don't know your situation with Faus, but from what I can see there has been miscommunication in this matter.

I'm sorry things didn't work out from your end... I'm sure Faus didn't mean any harm towards you when posting. Good luck in the future!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

RachelSilbes said:


> Deborah as a web designer myself I can say that websites take time to code and work out. It usually takes about 3 months for everything to get finished on my end. The internet is finicky and things happen that we can't control. Timelines don't always go as planned and everyone needs to be aware of that possibility. I don't know your situation with Faus, but from what I can see there has been miscommunication in this matter.
> 
> I'm sorry things didn't work out from your end... I'm sure Faus didn't mean any harm towards you when posting. Good luck in the future!


Thanks I appreciate it!! Usually and most web designers give a very very long timeframe to get things completed.

In this particular case, the problem wasn't that the design wasn't finished. It was the fact that I never got the correct password to upload everything and that is sooo frustrating!!!

Anyways, here's a new portfolio item for A.C. NIXON!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

edited.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Author Website Design!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New author website design!

Discounts are still available!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Author Website for Nick Trimboli!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Review by Kay Bratt! =)










New Portfolio item:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's another author website design concept for A.J. Caslin!!

I hope you guys like it =)


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I've designed this one a while ago, but I don't think I've posted it before:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

To everyone who has been trying to get a hold of me through my website, I have to sadly announce the forms have not been working properly (for a very long time). I want to kill myself!!! (jk)

I APOLOGIZE!!! I'll be getting back to you guys ASAP.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New author website design: =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

There's some gorgeous sites in your portfolio. I do have a question - do your templates work with a wordpress.com site, or would I need a self hosted wordpress.org site?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Tilly said:


> There's some gorgeous sites in your portfolio. I do have a question - do your templates work with a wordpress.com site, or would I need a self hosted wordpress.org site?


Hi Tilly!
Thanks so much for your comment!
My templates are custom made themes that work in self-hosted wordpress sites.
Any other question, please let me know 
Faus.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Review from TOM LOWE:










WEBSITE: http://www.tomlowebooks.com/


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New author website design for JIM RUDNICK:


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

These sites look great!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> These sites look great!


Thank you Leonard!
I appreciate it!
=)


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's another website design I've created for author V.B Marlowe


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Website Design for PIERS PLATT!

enjoy...


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Bookmarking for future. Gorgeous work!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Donna White Glaser said:


> Bookmarking for future. Gorgeous work!


Thank you very much!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's another website design, This time for SAILOR STONE!

URL: http://www.sailorstone.com/

The site has 3 "skins" depending on which section you are... I hope you guys like it =)

This is one of the skins:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

Here's a new website design mock-up for MARK DIAMOND.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

WOW I haven't updated this topic for a while, I've been very busy working on some author websites.

Here's a new one for Alan Jenney:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Here's a new author website design for author Genevieve Davis:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New design for S.L. Morgan:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Author website mock-up for Cristen Iris:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New Author Website for Christopher Wilson


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New author website for STEVEN WHIBLEY

http://stevenwhibley.com/


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Guys, here's a new mock-up design for tanya sood!

You can also see the live version here http://tanyasood.com/


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

edited.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't updated this thread for a long time.

Here's a new author website design, I hope you like it.

If you have any question visit my website: http://www.fausga.com/


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New author website design


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow I haven't posted for a really long time! I guess I should update the portfolio in the first post...

Here's a new onliner: http://laurabranchflower.com/ , I hope you guys like it!

Feel free to contact me through PM or send me an email at [email protected] for any inquiry.

thanks!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

*Work in progress*

_Leslie North_ author website:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

This is a project I work on a while ago:










If you are interested check out the prices in the first page and feel free to contact me! (link in bio)


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

I just got my WordPress site running and believe me, it was not easy. Up to now I still don't understand half of it. I shoukd have gone with an expert. But right now, I just try keeping it simple (afraid to tweak something the wrong way).

Fantasy genre.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

solo said:


> I just got my WordPress site running and believe me, it was not easy. Up to now I still don't understand half of it. I shoukd have gone with an expert. But right now, I just try keeping it simple (afraid to tweak something the wrong way).
> 
> Fantasy genre.


Hey Solo!

I like the color palette you use!

Feel free to contact me: [email protected] so we can talk about how I can help you out =)

Faus.


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

FAUSGA said:


> Hey Solo!
> 
> I like the color palette you use!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, Faus, and for the offer. The blog is running as of now (since the end of March) and I would like to see first what happens. Around 40k in views so far. I don't know if it will translate to sales but the exposure is good enough for me.


----------

